# South Padre Island



## Bean_counter (Dec 31, 2020)

The wife, all 3 boys and I decided to take a winter vacation while she and the boys are out of school. I was able to work in the car while traveling down here. We got a nice place right off of a channel in Port Isabel where we could walk right out and fish. Here is what we bagged:

6 hardhead catfish 
4 spotted crabs
1 jelly fish 
1 shrimp eel

We cooked up 2 of the crabs this evening. It wasn’t much but the boys got to cook their catch. Tomorrow we are heading up to Corpus Christi for a few days and do it all again. 

I wanted to fish for reds and specks but the boys just don’t have the patience for that yet so we just bottom fished. Here are a few pics. Didn’t take pics of the hard heads just want them off the hook without getting spined.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 31, 2020)

Oh and I really wanted to bag this NIP also

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2020)

Never seen or heard of a shrimp eel. Nice haul!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 31, 2020)

So are y'all finished with Port Isabel. Nice set of pliers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 1, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> So are y'all finished with Port Isabel. Nice set of pliers!


Yeah the place we rented only had 2 nights available. Decided to go to CC to make the trip home a little shorter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 1, 2021)

Alright officially jealous but really glad you and the family were able to do this. With Tony - never have come across a shrimp eel!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 1, 2021)

Any day on the ocean is a good day. Food that you pulled out of it always tastes better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

